

"I have failed to find dark matter, but I got a very pleasant consolation prize" - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/10/science/space/10galaxy.html?_r=1&src=twr

======
jsm386
The writer had fun with this paragraph. I know stories like these in the
general press are ragged on often (rightfully), but seriously? Would a writer
in the Politics or Business sections ever get something like the 2nd sentence
past their editor?

 _The source of the bubbles is a mystery. One possibility is that they are
fueled by a wave of star births and deaths at the center of the galaxy.
Another option is a gigantic belch from the black hole known to reside, like
Jabba the Hutt, at the center of the Milky Way. What it is apparently not is
dark matter, the mysterious something that astronomers say makes up a quarter
of the universe and holds galaxies together._

~~~
lukifer
> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...

> ...known to reside, like Jabba the Hutt, at the center of the Milky Way.

A lesson to all the mainstream writers out there: don't drop references if you
can't get them right. :P

~~~
albemuth
And I believe Luke says that Tatooine is nowhere near the center of its galaxy

------
iloveyouocean
So they have basically discovered The High Beyond.

------
wallfly
Z-pinch!!!

See:
[http://plasmauniverse.info/downloadsCosmo/KukushkinKartinovC...](http://plasmauniverse.info/downloadsCosmo/KukushkinKartinovCos.pdf)

------
donohoe
_“Wow,” said David Spergel, an astrophysicist at Princeton who was not
involved in the work._

------
naturalethic
Looks like an electromagnetic field. I wonder why they didn't make that
connection.

~~~
mbreese
That's funny. I didn't think of that, I immediately thought that it looked
like an atomic p-orbital. Then again, I was a biochemistry major...

~~~
ebrenes
I couldn't help but think about Warhammer 40k's Astronomicon
(<http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Astronomicon>) since that's supposed to
extend for about 50,0000 light years as well. Then again, I am a bit of a
WH40k fan...

------
eof
bah. please don't link to things behind a wall

~~~
parasctr
use this:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=136...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=677&q=http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/10/science/space/10galaxy.html&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

~~~
eof
Thanks, I do know how to get access (I mean, I am sure I registered in the
past anyway) but it's still trashy to click a link on a site like HN and be
prompted with a login before you see the content.

~~~
donohoe
The situation is that after 8 views (aprox) of articles you're asked to
Register. You can always clear the NYT cookie or switch browsers or whatever.

------
drakep
Pay Wall =(

~~~
aik
Appears to be available for free now.

